# Aloe Vera and treatment of ulcers and hind gut issues



## huskimo12 (18 December 2014)

Has anyone used Aloe Vera to assist in the treatment of Stomach and/or Hind Gut Acidosis?


----------



## Scarlett (18 December 2014)

I fed it to my HGA boy as a tonic - I didn't notice any huge difference if I'm honest. He is on Equishure now and has improved hugely.

My mare who shows ulcer symptoms was much better on AV. She gained weight and her coat condition and over all 'wellness' did improve. I stopped it after we moved yards but I would use it again if I thought she would benefit.

I used http://www.aloequine.com/


----------



## huskimo12 (18 December 2014)

Thanks Scarlett. 

How quickly did you notice a difference with the Equishure?  was that the first treatment you tried?


----------



## Scarlett (18 December 2014)

huskimo12 said:



			Thanks Scarlett. 

How quickly did you notice a difference with the Equishure?  was that the first treatment you tried?
		
Click to expand...

I've just looked at the scribbled notes from my conversation with the vet - re aloe vera she said it might hep the associated inflammation of the HGA (my lad was scanned and found to have an inflamed hind gut) but it wouldn't restore the ph.

Equishure is the only product that actually addresses the PH level IIRC. I started to see a difference in 3 or 4 days and 2 months later horse is doing incredibly well with no reoccurances. I have had to address diet/management issues too though inc moving from 24/7 t/o to stabling at night to restrict grass access, ensuring ad lib hay and tweaking his diet.


----------



## Silverfire (18 December 2014)

I gave Aloe Vera with Manuka honey to my mare for about six months in 2012 but I never noticed any difference in her when I stopped it. She does have a problem in her hindgut although I don't know about ulcers, but she was scoped earlier this year with ulcers everywhere the scope went so probably has hind gut ones too. I've been using micronised linseed since early 2013 and I think that really helps her, its supposed to help reduce inflammation and put a layer of oil through the gut. I can't use any drugs to treat ulcers and I'm limited to what supplements I can give her but last couple months I've been giving her limestone flour four times a day with linseed in a small feed of speedibeet and soaked grass nuts and this seems to help.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (20 December 2014)

My mare had been on a high cereal diet before I got her and showed several ulcer symptoms, girthy, grumpy.  I obviously changed her diet and made sure that her tack fitted but I also started her on AV, her symptoms lessened.  On the rare occasions when we have run out, if she is without for 2 days, she is more grumpy.  She also has Brewers' Yeast and linseed oil with limestone flour in her high fibre feed.


----------



## fuzzle (20 December 2014)

Where do you buy equisure  from???  i don't seem to find it for sale and the price would be good xxxx


----------



## catkin (20 December 2014)

fuzzle said:



			Where do you buy equisure  from???  i don't seem to find it for sale and the price would be good xxxx
		
Click to expand...

in the UK Saracen Feeds sell it(available mail-order)


----------



## Mrs G (21 December 2014)

Aloe vera juice certainly seems to help me with my IBS so I tried a gut supplement with it in for my horse. However horse, who normally licks feed bowl clean, will not eat feed when supplement is added - even if its the merest of drops-worth and thoroughly mixed in.  Its not the nicest tasting stuff but If your horse will eat it its def worth a try (I notice very quickly if I forget to take it myself).


----------



## catembi (22 December 2014)

I've got mine on AloeRide.  He had grade 2 pyloric.  No change on rescope following GG etc & vets weren't really interested.  The ulcers were sorted by ranitidine from the chemist (stopped looking miserable & stopped biting and kicking) but he still wouldn't go out of walk.  I started him on AloeRide which is granules so it avoids the taste issue.  Since then, his gut sounds have normalised (you could hear them in the next stable before), he now passes wind which he previously didn't & he's definitely put on weight despite it moving from autumn to winter & him being TB.  He is more cheerful & interested.  He isn't any faster - there is def something else going on that I can't get to the bottom of.  He is staying on the aloe as I signed up for a year & you have to pay back all the discount if you come off it during the year.  It has made enough of a difference to everything but the slowness for it to be worth him staying on it.  Aloeride does a free trial so you can try a couple of sachets & see if yours will eat it.

T x


----------



## islandspirit (23 December 2014)

I also use Aloeride and have found it makes a difference to my boy who was diagnosed with grade 3 ulcers. I tried forever living first which worked but was very expensive and then tried holland and Barrett own brand which have my boy sloppy poo before finding Aloeride. As an added bonus he has more energy and his coat looks fab too. Catembi, my boy was slow too but I worked out that fear of pain was holding him back and as a consequence he always got very tight at the poll when ridden, once I worked out how to loosen it with help from some great instructors we improved in huge leaps, I couldn't believe it.


----------



## catembi (27 December 2014)

That's really interesting, islandspirit.  Thank you for posting!

T x


----------



## fuzzle (28 December 2014)

Where do you buy your aloeride from???  just googled it and it seems to be from america just wondering  if there is somewhere in the uk??  last time i bought something from abroad i ended up having to pay customs charges which ended up been more than the product so I'm little cautious  xxxx





islandspirit said:



			I also use Aloeride and have found it makes a difference to my boy who was diagnosed with grade 3 ulcers. I tried forever living first which worked but was very expensive and then tried holland and Barrett own brand which have my boy sloppy poo before finding Aloeride. As an added bonus he has more energy and his coat looks fab too. Catembi, my boy was slow too but I worked out that fear of pain was holding him back and as a consequence he always got very tight at the poll when ridden, once I worked out how to loosen it with help from some great instructors we improved in huge leaps, I couldn't believe it.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## catembi (28 December 2014)

Here:  http://www.aloeride.co.uk/  I'm pretty sure it comes from the UK!

I tried the free sachets (they are completely free with no strings - think I just paid the postage), then I tried a month's worth, then I signed up for the year.  I like it as it's easy to feed & feels more natural than other supplements.  Kind of holistic.

Mine's digestion has def normalised & I think his insides are now comfortable.  His personality is gradually coming out.  But he is still mega slow!

T x


----------

